# Flareth vs RespectTheBlade



## Meowth (Feb 2, 2015)

[size=+2]*Flareth vs RespectTheBlade*[/size]



Flareth said:


> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 30%
> ...


*Flareth's active squad*

 *Vidar* the male Snivy <Overgrow>
 *Nigel* the male Litwick <Flash Fire>
 *Mia* the female Ralts <Trace>
 *Ninja Brian* the male Froakie <Protean>
 *Pesto* the male Pidove <Big Pecks>


*RespectTheBlade's active squad*

 *Thuban* the male Dragonair <Shed Skin> @ Draco Plate
 *Rastaban* the female Trapinch <Arena Trap>
 *Orion* the male Kirlia <Synchronize> @ Dawn Stone
 *Vega* the male Elgyem <Analytic>
 *Edasich* the female Deino <Hustle>
 *Polaris* the male Chinchou <Volt Absorb>
 *Alsafi* the male Bagon <Rock Head>
 *Robin* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings>
 *Deneb* the female Amaura <Refrigerate>
 *Hattori Hanzo* the female Honedge <No Guard>

And the RNG gods spaketh:
- *RespectTheBlade* sends out
- *Flareth* sends out and attacks
- *RespectTheBlade* attacks


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 2, 2015)

Alrighty, then. 

*Deneb,* you're up!


----------



## Flareth (Feb 2, 2015)

Let the battle begin! Go, *Nigel*!

Okay, first, we should set up a *Double Team*! You'll also need a bit of a speed boost for this battle, so *Flame Charge* is our best bet. Use it twice!

*Double Team ~ Flame Charge ~ Flame Charge*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 2, 2015)

Those speed boosts could be problematic... Here's an idea: *Encore* to prevent Nigel from using Flame Charge. Then, use *Iron Defense* while you have the opening, just in case he decides to use Flame Charge or something similar later. End with *Rock Slide*, and try and take out as many clones as possible. (Actually hitting him would be a plus, though.) 

*Encore ~ Iron Defense ~ Rock Slide*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 4, 2015)

A quiet, peaceful forest clearing. The scene was a picture of serenity, with dear little bunnies and squirrels and such frolicking joyfully through the leaf-litter and the only sounds drifting through the still air being the soothing twitter of songbirds and the calm rush of water through the river that ran through the middle. There seemed to be nothing that could possibly mar the safe, friendly, relaxing atmosphere.

Until the trainers from Asber arrived.

Three Asber-league Gogoats bolted suddenly from the treeline, hurtling into the centre of the clearing and halting to allow their passengers to dismount. The various woodland critters scattered in terror from their berth, watching in morbid fascination as the three humans selected positions around the clearing and walked to them. One rather officious-looking human called something out, to which the others threw two strange orbs to the ground one after the other; one released a long-necked blue reptile which strange frilly fins on its head, the other what appeared to be a sentient candle. At this, the critters made their frantic exit before the leaf litter caught light and the rest of their woodland home with it, while the gaggle of intruders began their vicious blood sport with a shrill, piercing screech.
*
=Flareth vs RespectTheBlade: Round One=* []

*Flareth













*
Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Mood: trying not to set anything alight.
Condition: none
Double Team ~ Flame Charge ~ Flame Charge

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Mood: eyeing Nigel's flame warily.
Condition: none
Encore ~ Iron Defense ~ Rock Slide


It seemed Deneb was tremendously impressed with the way the referee opened the battle, because no sooner had the whistle left his lips than she reared onto her hind legs, appreciatively clumping her forelegs together in applause and emitting a shrill, cheer-like cry. Frowning, Nigel looked around in confusion for the source of her wonderment. Nothing had _happened _yet, why could she be so excited? Oddly sporting as it seemed, he chose to believe she was egging him on for his first move, and loath to disappoint he began to act, rushing back and forth faster and faster until he became an amorphous blur. Deneb's head swiveled back and forth as she vied to keep her eyes fixed on his position, but already he was lost in a whirl of movement. Then, as suddenly as he began, he slowed to a halt, three identical mirror-images fanning out to his sides. Deneb kicked the ground and mumbled in frustration; looks like she jumped the gun a little.

With one turn wasted, she decided to go on the defensive to avoid losing ground. Her muscles tensed, a metallic radiance spreading across her skin which hardened into a thin, yet sturdy coat of armour. Hunker down as she might, though, Nigel and his compatriots were determined to break through her shell, their wicks burning more and more intensely until the flames burst into great conflagrations that wreathed their entire forms. Rushing forward with alarming speed they crashed into Deneb in a burst of scarlet flames, bowling her to the ground with the sheer velocity of the strike. She was protected somewhat by her new shielding, but nonetheless still slightly battered, while the charge had made Nigel feel considerably more limber and mobile.

Scowling, Deneb reversed her strategy. This smug little candle had another think coming if it thought it was going to walk all over her! Swinging her head this way and that, she scoured the arena for a weapon with which to take him down a peg, but found only the leaf litter and the rushing river, neither of which offered anything more substantial than pebbles. She elected to improvise, squeezing her eyes shut and concentrating deeply. A blue glow surrounded her as a wound opened in the earth before her, offering up a boulder several feet in diameter before closing beneath it. Her eyelids snapping open, Deneb sprang into the air, striking the mass of stone with her foreleg and shattering it into dozens of smaller, yet still huge boulders, which one by one slammed into the earth around Nigel in a wide spread. The first zipped through an illusion, which blurred and distorted before vanishing in a flash. The next took out another clone to his right, and the third clone dodged and dived two in a row before one sailed through its body, banishing it before smacking the true Nigel square in the face and burying him along with the rest of its brethren.

Deneb smirked smugly at the heap of stone, confident Nigel wouldn't be surfacing any time soon, but her inward gloating was cut short as the pile began to shift. Pebbles rolled away as it shook more and more fiercely, a warm, scarlet glow emanating from the cracks. Suddenly, with a loud _crack_, Nigel burst right through the rock in a streak of flame, pouncing on Deneb and dealing her a mighty wallop to avenge his fallen kin. Kicking him off, Amaura retreated, Nigel calling aggressively after her. His fiery dash had warmed up both his body and his temper, and he seemed even more sprightly than before, hardly able to wait for another chance to give Deneb what for.


*Flareth













*
Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 94% | Energy: 89%
Mood: mourning his lost copies.
Condition: Spd+2
Double Team ~ Flame Charge ~ Flame Charge

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 92% | Energy: 87%
Mood: harbouring a mild distaste for Nigel.
Condition: Def+2
Encore ~ Iron Defense ~ Rock Slide

*Referee's notes
*~ as she wasn't commanded to wait, Deneb moved first on the first action, giving her nothing to Encore.
~ Rock Slide's damage was compromised since it was spread out and only partly hit its mark, and the energy cost was increased since there were no boulders to hand and Deneb had to pull them from the ground.
~ there now exists a pile of rocks around RespectTheBlade's end of the arena, good for a few more rock-based manouevres before disintegrating into useless aggregate.

*Next round
*~ RespectTheBlade attacks
~ Flareth attacks​


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 4, 2015)

Whoops. I honestly had no idea that litwick was that slow. Guess I'll check the speeds next time. 

Welp, sorry Deneb. We're definitely slower now, unless some weird speed tie is going on. So, how to fix that. 

Clones are going to be a definite problem. Let's start with a *Hail* just to make sure we don't run into those. Then, follow up with *Earth Power*. If you're taunted, lead with another Earth Power, and if Nigel uses protect, use *Rock Polish *on the second action and *Calm Mind* on the third. 

*Hail/Earth Power ~ Earth Power/Rock Polish ~ Earth Power/Calm Mind*


----------



## Flareth (Feb 4, 2015)

Heh...let's get some status conditions on....

....what do you mean you can't learn Hypnosis?

Well then, let's go with *Toxic* for this attack. Now, to counter Deneb's Hail, use *Sunny Day*. No weather damage this time. Follow up Sunny Day with a *Solar Beam*.

*Toxic ~ Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 5, 2015)

*=Flareth vs RespectTheBlade: Round Two= []

**Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 94% | Energy: 89%
Mood: mourning his lost copies.
Condition: Spd+2
Toxic ~ Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 92% | Energy: 87%
Mood: harbouring a mild distaste for Nigel.
Condition: Def+2
Hail/Earth Power ~ Earth Power/Rock Polish ~ Earth Power/Calm Mind


The bright sun lighting the clearing began to dim as grey clouds began rolling across the sky. An icy blue aura surrounded Deneb, a chill spreading through the air as it grew brighter. Nigel shivered, gazing upwards; as he squinted up at the grey, nebulous sky, a hailstone sailed to earth and smacked him between the eyes. He wailed and rubbed at the angry red welt that was forming, a heavy shower of hail falling all around and littering the ground with shimmering shards of ice. Deneb tilted her head back and sighed, relishing the feel of hail against her skin, and while she was distracted Nigel ducked through the hail to repay her efforts. He retched, leaning in and ejecting a spray of sludge across her front which rapidly corroded her skin and diffused straight into her body. She wailed, kicking Nigel away and wiping away the slime, but before she could most of it was already at work.

Deneb gave a rattling cough and groaned, feeling the poison set in. Summoning her dwindling energy, she gave a great howl, which sent a tremor through the ground that couldn't have been produced by its volume alone. A split suddenly opened in the forest floor, spreading deep into the bowels of the earth until jets of magma spurted from the cracks. Nigel was hurled into the air by a spurt of lava bursting out beneath him, and was tossed aside and flung hard into the ground. He struggled to right himself, scowling at the hail still pelting down and deciding he really didn't like it one bit. His flame burned with a furious yellow flame, and as it brightened the dark clouds began to peel away across the sky. Deneb looked up with a cry of protest which turned into a shriek when the blinding rays of the sun shone into her eyes.

Squinting and blinking in the intense sunlight, Deneb scanned the clearing; she saw Nigel still lay on the crack opened by her last attack, and with another roar split it wide open again, hurling Nigel away on another jet of magma. He wailed as he span end over end, landing hard on his head and laying still for several moments before struggling back up again. He advanced on Deneb in slow, tottering steps, dazed and concussed from his landing, and took a moment to compose himself before beginning his next attack. His body was enveloped by a bright green glow, growing in intensity and brightness as it fed off the sunlight until Nigel was more blinding than the sunlight itself. With a cry he unleashed his store of power at his opponent in a searing-hot yellow beam, striking her in the chest and blasting her off her feet. She groaned as she lay on the ground, the burning sensation in her chest slowly fading only to be replaced by another as the toxins in her blood flared up.


*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 74% | Energy: 73%
Mood: feeling a tad woozy.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1
Toxic ~ Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 77% | Energy: 70%
Mood: wishing there was some shade around.
Condition: Def+2; badly poisoned (1% damage this round)
Hail ~ Earth Power ~ Earth Power

*Referee's notes
*~ Sunny Day in effect (4 more actions).
~ the second Earth Power lowered Nigel's SpDef.

*Next round
*~ Flareth attacks
~ RespectTheBlade attacks​


----------



## Flareth (Feb 5, 2015)

Okay, Nigel, use *Attract*, but if Deneb Protects against it, use *Calm Mind*. Then, use *Flamethrower* two times, but once again, if Deneb protects on any of them, use *Calm Mind*.

*Attract/Calm Mind ~ Flamethrower/Calm Mind ~ Flamethrower/Calm Mind*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 5, 2015)

Well, given that last round, we still seem to be faster.*Attract,* mess up the ecosystem with *Rain Dance,* and end with *Water Pulse.*

*Attract ~ Rain Dance ~ Water Pulse*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 5, 2015)

*=Flareth vs RespectTheBlade: Round Three= *[]*

Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 74% | Energy: 73%
Mood: feeling a tad woozy.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1
Attract/Calm Mind ~ Flamethrower/Calm Mind ~ Flamethrower/Calm Mind

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 77% | Energy: 70%
Mood: wishing there was some shade around.
Condition: Def+2; badly poisoned (1% damage this round)
Attract ~ Rain Dance ~ Water Pulse


Stiffly, Deneb rose to her feet. She turned to Nigel and nearly retched as she heard her trainer's orders; the last thing she wanted to do was make sweet talk to a candle. Nonetheless, she swallowed her disgust, straightened her back, and sauntered towards him as seductively as she could bear. Nigel narrowed his eyes at her as she approached. The sun blaring down from behind cast a beautiful radiance on Deneb's shiny hide, which he stared at transfixed as she strode right up to him. She gave him a sly wink as she craned her neck down, hurriedly whispering sweet nothings with a reluctant false sincerity (and visibly cringing as she did so). Turning, she swept her tail gently across his cheek and strode away shuddering. Nigel was frozen, ignoring the commands Flareth frustratedly hollered at him to secure his gaze upon his newfound beloved.

Now that Nigel's sunny spell had served all her needs, Deneb decided it was time it was disposed of. Her feet began tapping on the ground to a slow beat, the dark clouds rolling back across the sky and hurling raindrops steadily to the ground. Before long everything in the clearing was soaked through, to the point that Nigel's flame had dwindled to a barely noticeable glow. He hadn't even noticed, however, his attention not having strayed from Deneb since she left his side. His trainer's commands, bellowed through the clatter of the rain and intermingled with a range of choice words not to be repeated here, were as good as inaudible to him as he squinted for a better look at Deneb through the driving rain.

Grumbling, the referee fumbled to re-erect a hail-sodden umbrella, his Gogoat fighting rather optimistically for a space beneath it. Blasted trainers and their meteorological witchcraft... Deneb, though, seemed to be in her element, almost as much so as during the hail. She was done with cosying up to Nigel, and decided it was time to bring on the pain. Raising her head, she let out a shrill cry. Waves of water burst from her mouth and rippled through the air, the cry rising into an undulating screech as the waves crashed against Nigel's hide. He wailed, his eyes leaving Deneb at last from his being battered and flung back by the force of the attack. As a finishing touch, Deneb let out a final loud screech, which struck Nigel with unprecedented force and sent a blaring pain through his ears. He shuddered, holding his head; the ungodly screech had given him a pounding headache, and as he rose and tottered towards Deneb he massaged his scalp, groaning. _Why would she go and do that? _he wondered through the blinding pain in his head. _I mean, maybe it was supposed to be like blowing a kiss or singing a love song or something, but it seemed to get unnecessarily rough... _This moment of doubt gave him just enough clarity to hear Flareth's cry of _use Flamethrower or I will end you, you little f-_, to which he shook his head to clear it and nodded. As little as he wanted to hurt Deneb, perhaps it wouldn't hurt to gently suggest she played a little more gently in future. His flame intensified, though barely as bright as it shone before the rain, before letting out a jet of flame that burst against Deneb's hide and enveloped her in a flurry of scarlet fire. She flailed in discomfort, her wet skin warding off the worst of the damage, but still leaving a decent mark. The rain quickly extinguished the flame, but even as it did Deneb wailed in pain, the toxin's grip on her body worsening. 


*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 59% | Energy: 69%
Mood: feeling woozier still.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1; attracted (moderate); confused (severe)
attracted ~ attracted ~ Flamethrower

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 70% | Energy: 58%
Mood: growing yet more confident.
Condition: Def+2; badly poisoned (2% damage this round)
Attract ~ Rain Dance ~ Water Pulse

*Referee's notes
*~ writing about a candle in terms of its anatomy is weird as hell
~ Water Pulse rolled 1 to crit and 12 to inflict confusion. Flareth seems to have annoyed the RNG.
~ it is raining. (4 more actions)

*Next round
*~ RespectTheBlade attacks
~ Flareth attacks​


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry you had to go through all that, Deneb. Start with a *Safeguard*, all of the status effects are annoying. End with two more *Water Pulses*. If Nigel protects, *Calm Mind*.

*Safeguard ~ Water Pulse/Calm Mind ~ Water Pulse/Calm Mind*


----------



## Flareth (Feb 6, 2015)

Okay, Nigel. Sorry, I'm gonna have to tell you something. Please don't cry...what do candles even cry, wax?

But anyway, dude, Deneb is not into you. Sorry to break it to you...

Yes, let's get you rested up with *Rest*. You've been having a really rough time. While you're napping, I would like you to use two *Sleep Talks*, but if you fail to get to sleep, use *Energy Ball*.

*Rest ~ Sleep Talk/Energy Ball ~ Sleep Talk/Energy Ball*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 9, 2015)

*=Flareth vs RespectTheBlade: Round Four= []

**Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 59% | Energy: 69%
Mood: feeling woozier still.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1; attracted (moderate); confused (severe)
attracted ~ attracted ~ Flamethrower

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 70% | Energy: 58%
Mood: growing yet more confident.
Condition: Def+2; badly poisoned (2% damage this round)
Attract ~ Rain Dance ~ Water Pulse


Deneb gasped, a sequence of rattling coughs bursting painfully from her throat. Her lungs were on fire and every breath sent a wave of burning pain through her chest. The deadly toxin had adamantly set up shop in her body, there was no doubting it, and it wouldn't be purged easily. The least she could to was stop that waxy little bastard dragging her down with any more status shenanigans. She closed her eyes, her wet hide shimmering in the rain as a light green tint spread across it. The light persisted as she opened her eyes and grinned menacingly at Nigel, warding off illness and ongoing harm. 

Nigel, however, was locked in an emotional quandary, too much so to pay attention to his dear Deneb. What was his trainer saying? She... wasn't into him? How could that be? I mean, she certainly seemed rather _aggressive _towards him, but that was just her dear little way of showing him affection. Wasn't it? Mulling it over, he elected to put fighting on hold and sleep on it. His darling Denny would surely understand, he told himself, yawning and slipping his eyelids shut. He just needed a time out to think about their relationship. She'd surely wait just a few minutes, just until he woke up so they could put this silly battle business behind them and pick out a wedding venue. It turned out, however, that he was quite wrong about this, and Deneb was actually quite profoundly cross about him drifting off to sleep while she was trying to kick his stupid candle keester. She yelled in protest, but not loud enough to prevent him from dropping into slumber, a blue veil of healing energy wrapping around him like a warm blanket.

That did it. Deneb ejected her bottled-up fury in a great shriek, the raindrops in the air through which the sound waves traveled being powerfully flung away from her with the force of the cry. They pummeled into Nigel in a rapid volley, given enough momentum to tip him off balance and send him toppling onto his face. Despite his tumble, Nigel was unfazed, still snoozing away like a log. His only reaction was to begin to mumble slightly in his sleep. Deneb frowned, trying to make sense of his outburst, but failed to decipher even a word before her attention was torn away by a sudden rise in the air temperature. She looked around in alarm for the source, the air growing warmer by the second, but saw none besides Nigel's flame having suddenly begun to shine much brighter, its flickering exacerbated by the wavering of the hot air. _Surely he couldn't be doing that in his sleep_, she reasoned doubtfully, but her wondering was cut short as she was buffeted by a sudden gust of scalding air. She wailed, burning both inside and out, until the gust swept past her and the air swiftly cooled back down in its wake.

The rain quickly dealt with the scorching on Deneb's skin, rapidly cooling her back to a comfortable level. It was lucky the air was so cold and wet, or she could have been in a lot more trouble. She craned her neck back to let the rain wash down her. As her eyes scanned the sky, she saw the clouds growing paler and sparser, and noticed the rain wasn't hammering down with quite the ferocity it had been. Her storm was wearing off, and she felt it prudent to make use of it before it dwindled completely. Head still raised, she let out another sonic cry, sending ripples through the water streaming through the sky. It spread out and splashed into Nigel's hide like a stream of watery bullets, prompting him to screw his face up, rolling over with a slumberful groan. 

Even after taking the hit, he kept mumbling to himself, and curiosity getting the better of her, Deneb strode over to eavesdrop. Holding her ear near to his mouth, she caught the odd intelligible mumble from the sea of slumberful babble, mostly in reference to her. All rather nice compliments, she was surprised and rather bashful to discover; references to her beauty, her tactical know-how, her strength, her prowess in battle. Either he had no idea what he was saying or he took her sappy sweet talk even more seriously than she'd thought, and all in all she couldn't help but be charmed by the little guy. She blushed a little as she strode away, thinking maybe she should take it easy on him just a touch... then cursed as a jolt of pain from his venom nearly made her topple right over. Okay, maybe not _that _easy.​ 

*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 69% | Energy: 45%
Mood: having sweet dreams about Deneb.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1; attracted (mild); confused (mild); asleep (1 more action)
Rest ~ Sleep Talk (Heat Wave) ~ Sleep Talk (Captivate)

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 60% | Energy: 47%
Mood: conflicted, yet somewhat flattered.
Condition: Def+2, SpAtk-2; badly poisoned (3% damage this round); under a Safeguard (3 more actions).
Safeguard ~ Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse

*Referee's notes
*~ it is raining (1 more action).
~ Nigel is resting, and will restore 14% health for 7% energy per action for three actions.
~ ...I'm _preeetty_ sure Rest doesn't eliminate infatuation or confusion? Every source I can find says it only wipes non-volatile status effects entirely, but both are mental status effects and Rest is a mind-clearing move so I elected to at least kick them down a level. If anyone who knows what they're doing wants to overrule me there I'll happily eliminate it outright; at least keeping it in didn't affect the actual round any.
*
Numbers
*~ Safeguard: 1% setup cost, 1% upkeep cost over 5 actions
~ attraction roll: 46 (needed higher than 25 to pass)
~ confusion roll: 83 (needed higher than 50 to pass)
~ Water Pulse #1: 9% damage. Rolled 63 for a crit (needed 6 or lower to pass).
~ Sleep Talk roll #1: 27 (Heat Wave). Attraction roll: 22 (needed higher than 10 to pass). Confusion roll: 94 (needed higher than 25 to pass). 7% damage. Rolled 100 for a crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). Rolling for burn disregarded due to Safeguard. 2% cost for sleep talk + 4% for Heat Wave itself.
~ Water Pulse #2: 9% damage. Rolled 95 for a crit (needed 6 or lower to  pass).
~ Sleep Talk roll #2: 6 (Captivate). Attraction roll: 67 (needed higher than 10 to pass). Confusion roll: 68 (needed higher than 10 to pass). 2% cost for sleep talk + 2% cost for Captivate itself.

*Next round
*~ Flareth attacks
~ RespectTheBlade attacks​


----------



## Flareth (Feb 10, 2015)

Okay, you're asleep for one more action, so use *Sleep Talk* again. After you wake up, use *Energy Ball* twice. If Deneb protects against the Energy Balls, use *Calm Mind*.

*Sleep Talk ~ Energy Ball/Calm Mind ~ Energy Ball/Calm Mind*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmm. Well, Nigel seems to be having some rather tasty dreams about you, thanks to attract. Use *Dream Eater (Energy)* to see what that's all about. Next, bring back some *Hail*, we can't have the weather stay nice for too long. After that, use *Facade*. Let's make that poison work for us.

*Dream Eater (Energy) ~ Hail ~ Facade*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 17, 2015)

*=Flareth vs RespectTheBlade: Round Five=* [] 

*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 69% | Energy: 45%
Mood: having sweet dreams about Deneb.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1; attracted (mild); confused (mild); asleep (1 more action)
Sleep Talk ~ Energy Ball/Calm Mind ~ Energy Ball/Calm Mind

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 60% | Energy: 47%
Mood: conflicted, yet somewhat flattered.
Condition: Def+2, SpAtk-2; badly poisoned (3% damage this round); under a Safeguard (3 more actions).
Dream Eater (Energy) ~ Hail ~ Facade


Deneb's brow furrowed as she lumbered gracelessly to her feet, peering at Nigel suspiciously. _Just what kind of dreams is he having about me, anyway?_, she asked herself, not a little disapprovingly. Her eyes closed tightly, and she began to psychically tap into Nigel's subconscious, peering into his slumbering thoughts. As she peered through his head, she noted that he was having particularly sweet dreams... and she meant that literally, wrinkling her nose in distaste at the actual subject matter contained within them. They looked good enough to eat, and all too eager to put a stop to what was going on in them, she decided to do just that. Nigel's body glowed with a pale purple light which broke off into orbs of energy and floated to Deneb's mouth, where she happily consumed them, feeling her opponent's mental energy transfer into her system and reinvigorate her.

This intrusion proved not nearly as rejuvenating to Nigel. Tossing fitfully, he mumbled as his pleasant dreams were snatched away. He began to roll and fidget in his sleep, his convulsions growing faster and more violent until he was a chaotic rolling blur. He span upright, spinning like a top and leaving tangible, gyrating after-images in his wake before grinding to a halt, four identical Nigels standing in a row beside him. Yawning, he slowly opened his eyes, squinting in the sunlight that glared through the petering rainstorm, the healing aura around his body imparting the last of its energy and fading.

The sudden glare of sunlight blinded Deneb as well after the impenetrable gloom of the previous rains, and she squinted and raised a foreleg to shield her eyes. She shone with an icy blue aura, summoning back the grey clouds and blotting out the sun once again. Predicting what was to come, the referee swore and fought with his just-closed umbrella once more, trying to put it up before the first stone fell. He beamed as the rods erected and the canopy of the umbrella billowed out, only to have it snatched away by his Gogoat, who darted off with it just in time for a fist-sized hailstone to clock its rider soundly on the head. He and Nigel swore simultaneously in pain, a sparkling shower of ice flowing down all across the clearing, destroying the illusion of Nigel's clones and leaving only a smug Deneb unscathed.

Nigel rubbed his sore head, scowling at Deneb. What had he ever seen in her? She swanned up to him all pretty-looking and talked sweet, and she'd been throwing this crap at him ever since while he smiled along like a doe-eyed moron. Well, he'd show her, he swore to himself as he bottled up his heartbreak and surrounded himself in a verdant glow, summoning the power of nature from the surrounding woodland. Even under the thickening layer of frost and hail, every living piece of plantlife responded, offering a dewlike drop of green energy that Nigel absorbed into a glowing sphere between his appendages. Holding it over his head, he hurled it into the air, where it swooped into Deneb and burst with a tremendous green flash.

Wincing from the pain of the collision, Deneb dropped to one knee, breathing roughly and writhing from the poison slowly destroying her insides. Her momentary discomfort made her almost incapable of any locomotion besides crawling slowly and gingerly towards Nigel on her belly, a method she persisted with even as the pain lifted as she noticed her opponent drop his guard. She plopped to the ground before the smug Litwick, letting out a convincingly ragged cough before launching into the air and bringing her foot down on his head. Nigel squealed, wrestling to escape from the frenzied stomps raining down on his head from his suddenly vicious and agile opponent.

Finally he kicked her off, sending the snarling Amaura rolling away through the grass. As she stood, she noticed a familiar green glow emanating from the blades, and turned back just in time to recieve another verdant orb of light directly to the face. She was catapulted back with a yelp, her safeguard flickering away as Nigel snickered cruelly. That'd show that heartbreaking cow.​ 

*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 70% | Energy: 14%
Mood: a jaded shell of a man.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1
Sleep Talk (Double Team) ~ Energy Ball ~ Energy Ball

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 32% | Energy: 35%
Mood: starting to wear out.
Condition: Def+2, SpAtk-2; badly poisoned (4% damage this round).
Dream Eater (Energy) ~ Hail ~ Facade 

*Referee's notes
*~ Hail is falling (4 more actions).
~ Nigel's attraction wore off at the second action, and his confusion wore off at the third.
*
Numbers
*~ Dream Eater: 8% energy drained, 4% energy restored. Rolled 68 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 5% energy. 
~ Sleep Talk roll: 12 (Double Team). Attraction roll: 25 (needed over 10 to pass). Confusion roll: 68 (needed over 10 to pass). 2% energy for sleep talk + 4% energy for Double Team itself.
~ Hail: 5% energy.
~ Energy Ball #1: 12% damage. Confusion roll: 64 (needed over 10 to pass). Rolled 64 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 5% energy.
~ Facade: 11% damage. Rolled 49 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 7% energy.
~ Energy Ball #2: 12% damage. Rolled 59 to crit. 5% energy.

*Next round
*~ RespectTheBlade attacks
~ Flareth attacks​


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 22, 2015)

Alright. Due to low energy, Nigel will probably try to chill. To stop that, let's use *Hyper Voice* thrice in order to attempt to break his concentration. For that to work, make sure that you let Nigel move first. On the first action, if he uses a status move, use *Encore*, and if he protects, use *Stealth Rock*. On the second and third action use *Calm Mind* if he protects. 

*Hyper Voice/Encore/Stealth Rock ~ Hyper Voice/Calm Mind ~ Hyper Voice/Calm Mind*


----------



## Flareth (Feb 22, 2015)

Well crud what do I do now.

Screw it, just use *Chill x3*. Since, you know, we should be safe against Normal-type moves. The immunity and all. But just.....keep focused, alright?

*Chill ~ Chill ~ Chill*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 22, 2015)

*=Flareth vs RespectTheBlade: Round Six=* [] 


*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 70% | Energy: 14%
Mood: a jaded shell of a man.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1
Sleep Talk (Double Team) ~ Energy Ball ~ Energy Ball

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 32% | Energy: 35%
Mood: starting to wear out.
Condition: Def+2, SpAtk-2; badly poisoned (4% damage this round).
Hyper Voice/Encore/Stealth Rock ~ Hyper Voice/Calm Mind ~ Hyper Voice/Calm Mind​

Nigel's schadenfreude was cut short as his eyelids dropped like they were made of concrete, the Litwick shaking his head and physically forcing them open before they instantly slid shut again of their own accord. His head throbbed with exhaustion and his every muscle screamed for rest. Submitting to his tiredness, he flopped onto his back and began to snooze, his body rejoicing and  setting to work recharging his lost vigour.

Smirking, Deneb tutted in disapproval. _Laying down on the job, Nige? _she muttered to herself. _That simply won't do! Better give you a little wake up call... _She tossed back her head and screamed at the top of her lungs, her body glowing as it imbued the sound with some of her inherent Ice-type power. Nigel sat up with a snort and snapped his eyes open, struggling to stand and toppling in his slumberful daze, powerful sound waves blasting into him all the while.

Now well and truly awake, Nigel's eyes darted around the battlefield in panic. Just what the hell was _that_? He can't get his beauty sleep with that racket going on! He waited a few moments to ascertain that it had most definitely stopped, and after satisfying himself that it had, settled back down to resume his nap.

...only for a second earsplitting scream to blast the air just as he lay down, its intensity hurting his ears however hard he pressed his little arms to them. He wailed in pain and anguish, scanning the arena again for its source... Deneb! _She _was doing this! Nigel groaned pitifully to himself as the scream tapered off, quivering with nerves. Couldn't she leave him in peace just for once?

He decided to chance a third nap, but was given only enough time for Deneb to catch her breath before a third eardrum-shattering shriek to blare out at him, the Litwick too exhausted to do anything but lay there and mewl pathetically until the scream cut out, replaced by a loud, spluttering cough.


*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 49% | Energy: 14%
Mood: still utterly shattered.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1
Chill ~ Chill ~ Chill

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 27% | Energy: 23%
Mood: fancying a rest herself.
Condition: Def+2, SpAtk-2; badly poisoned (5% damage this round).
Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice

*Referee's notes
*~ Hail is falling (1 more action).
~ Nigel was in fact affected by Hyper Voice, since Refrigerate made it Ice-type.
~ All three Chills were disrupted, and Nigel recovered no energy.

*Calculations
*~ Hyper Voice #1: 6% damage, 4% energy.
~ Hyper Voice #2: 6% damage, 4% energy.
~ Hyper Voice #3: 6% damage, 4% energy.

*Next round
*~ Flareth attacks
~ RespectTheBlade attacks​


----------



## Flareth (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay, okay, that screwed us up. Okay, Deneb will need to rest too. But we need to fix her from attacking us so much. Make a *Substitute*, a small one will do fine, since you're very weak. Finally, *Chill * 2 times

*Substitute (10%) ~ Chill ~ Chill*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 23, 2015)

Well. Alright, hate to be boring but since sound moves bypass substitutes, use Hyper Voice thrice again. 

*Hyper Voice x3*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 28, 2015)

*=Flareth vs RespectTheBlade: Round Seven=* []

*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 49% | Energy: 14%
Mood: still utterly shattered.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1
Substitute (10%) ~ Chill ~ Chill

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 27% | Energy: 23%
Mood: fancying a rest herself.
Condition: Def+2, SpAtk-2; badly poisoned (5% damage this round).
Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice


Nigel  rubbed his eyes, which had begun to sting with tiredness, the bags  beneath them sagging to a terrifying degree. He absolutely had to get  some rest this round, or he was sure he'd lose his mind. Loath as he was  to spend the precious energy, he eventually resolved to put up a  substitute to keep Deneb busy while he rested his eyes. His arms dug  into the soil, raising a sizable mound of it and patting it into shape;  he hadn't the energy to make it life-sized, but it didn't matter, since  it only needed to hold a fraction of his life force. Reluctantly, he  touched his arm to it and imparted his own life energy, grimacing as the  exertion worsened his fatigue even further, until the mound came to  life, drawing itself into a cylinder and sprouting two stubby little  dirt-arms.

Content that Deneb had something else to bother for a  while, he curled up snugly behind his decoy and slowly slid his heavy  eyelids shut. However, his opponent's cocky smirk didn't even falter. If  Nigel thought that thing was going to block out her indomitable voice  he must be more tired than he looked! She took a deep breath and belted  out another deafening shriek, the deaf substitute remaining nonplussed.  Nigel, however, was shaken out of his slumber in an instant, tears  streaming down his face as he miserably attempted to plug his ears.  Nothing he could do would block out the awful noise, nor the next, nor  the next, and when Deneb finally quietened down for good the ringing in  his ears was just as deafening. He shivered and twitched as he lay in  the nearest approximation of the fetal position his anatomy would allow.  He was either going to pass out or completely snap, and time would soon  tell which would occur first.​

*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 20% | Energy: 9%
Mood: "must... sleep..."
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1
Substitute (10%) ~ Chill ~ Chill


Nigel's substitute
Health: 10%

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 21% | Energy: 11%
Mood: all too keen to put Nigel to rest.
Condition: Def+2, SpAtk-2; badly poisoned (6% damage this round).
Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice

*Referee's notes
*~  can't really be bothered to ref the same attack three times in a row  while the other Pokémon does sod all, so you get two paragraphs. Enjoy.
*
Calculations
*~ Substitute: 10% damage (to self), 5% energy
~ Hyper Voice #1: 6% damage, 4% energy.
~ Hyper Voice #2: 6% damage, 4% energy.
~ Hyper Voice #3: 6% damage, 4% energy.

*Next round
*~ RespectTheBlade attacks
~ Flareth attacks​


----------



## Meowth (Mar 12, 2015)

*DQ warning for RespectTheBlade.* You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 12, 2015)

Alright, let's go for broke, then. *Earth Power,* and use *Hyper Voice* if Nigel tries to chill. *Chill* if he uses Protect.

*Earth Power / Hyper Voice / Chill x3*


----------



## Flareth (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, Nigel, sorry, you are totally boned. Sorry bro.  But let's go out with a bang. Use *Swagger*, to confuse this *aggravating *dino. Then, if she looks completely bewildered and starts like.....attacking herself and junk, use *Chill*. Otherwise, use *Shadow Ball*. For this third action, if she still seems bewildered, *Chill *again. But if you can't, waste your final peg of energy with *Flash*.

*Swagger ~ Chill/Shadow Ball ~ Chill/Flash*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 15, 2015)

*=Flareth vs RespectTheBlade: Round Eight=* []

*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 20% | Energy: 9%
Mood: "must... sleep..."
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1
Swagger ~ Chill/Shadow Ball ~ Chill/Flash


Nigel's substitute
Health: 10%

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 21% | Energy: 11%
Mood: all too keen to put Nigel to rest.
Condition: Def+2, SpAtk-2; badly poisoned (6% damage this round).
Earth Power/Hyper Voice/Chill ~ Earth Power/Hyper Voice/Chill ~ Earth Power/Hyper Voice/Chill​

The two Pokémon stared each other down, if only for as long as their eyes could remain open at any one time. Their exhaustion was unbearable, and only through their mutual hatred could they rise above it and continue battling. Deneb was first to muster an attack, sluggishly raising her foot and plunging it back down with a pathetic _clump_. The earth was still for a long, awkward moment, before eventually a crack reluctantly opened beneath her foot in response. It spread rapidly along the surface of the earth towards Nigel, suddenly cracking wide into a great wound. At the last second his substitute pushed him away, instantly incinerated to nothing by the lava bursting up where he just stood.

He landed from the shove with a hard thud and lay groaning on the floor, sorely tempted not to get back up again. Eventually he willed himself back to his feet, tottering towards Deneb in a slumberful daze. He tried his best to exaggerate his steps into a provocative, cocky strut, mumbling the most outrageous, infuriating boasts his worn-out brain could concoct, and Deneb was just barely able to summon the effort to be pissed off by it.  She snarled and gnashed her teeth wearily, her eyes narrowing not from fatigue but from rage, determined to show that cocky little Litwick what for if it was the last thing she did.

Saying that, she felt it increasingly likely that it would be. The combination of her tiredness and her clumsy, enraged movements almost made her topple over as she lifted her foot for another stomp, but she just managed to steady herself and bring her foot down with all the fury she could muster. Again a great yawning chasm opened in the ground, the just-closed gash in the earth ripping itself open anew beneath Nigel's feet in the wake of a second burst of seething magma.

Nigel righted himself again, coughing up globs of molten rock, and weakly raised a hand, summoning a mysterious dark energy and forming it into a large sphere. Conjuring all the effort he could, he hurled it straight forward, and it careened through the air and straight into Deneb's chest, bursting with a flurry of dark mist and a considerable amount of force.

Deneb was furious. Dead on her feet, yes, but _furious_. So angry, in fact, her weariness didn't even bother her; she instinctively overcame it in her determination to smash her stupid foe to smithereens. She gritted her teeth and jerked her foot into the air, but gravity tugged at her ill-balanced body a second time and she wasn't quite quick-witted enough to thwart it in time. With a yelp she toppled and crashed to the ground, her head crashing hard into the earth. Moaning weakly, she dug her heel into the ground and tried to ease herself up, but it was no use. She just couldn't go on any more. Solemnly RespectTheBlade called her back to her ball, and Nigel, who by all rights ought to have been thrilled, was himself too exhausted to even process what had just happened. His eyelids were leaden, his every muscle burned and ached with exertion, his mind was enveloped by a thick fog of fatigue. Clearly it was a matter of minutes before he succumbed to the same fate as his opponent.


*Flareth













*





Nigel  <Flash Fire>
Health: 10% | Energy: 2%
Mood: too tired to even appreciate the hilarity of what he just saw.
Condition: Spd+2, SpDef-1
Swagger ~ Shadow Ball

*RespectTheBlade
**


















*Deneb  <Refrigerate>
Health: 8% | Energy: 0%
Mood: knocked out!
Condition: Atk+2, Def+2, SpAtk-2; confused (severe); badly poisoned (6% damage this round).
Earth Power ~ Earth Power ~ confused​
*Referee's notes*
~ in my scale at least, attacking oneself in confusion consumes a little energy, and Deneb collapsed from exhaustion while doing so. Yeah.
~ I also reduce damage if a Pokémon doesn't have enough energy to get off an attack, though, so at least her remaining health was relatively high!

*Calculations*
~ Earth Power: 10% damage, 5% energy
~ Swagger: 4% energy
~ Earth Power #2: 10% damage, 5% energy
~ Shadow Ball: 10% damage, 3% energy
~ confused: 3% damage (self), 2% energy

*Next round*
~ RespectTheBlade sends out
~ Flareth attacks
~ RespectTheBlade attacks


----------



## Meowth (Mar 27, 2015)

*DQ warning for RespectTheBlade.* You have 48 hours to send out.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 28, 2015)

Whoops, sorry. 

Thuban, you're up.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 9, 2015)

*DQ warning for Flareth.* 48 hours.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 12, 2015)

*Flareth is DQed.*

Prizes: $8 to RespectTheBlade, $5 to me, 1XP/happiness to Deneb, 2XP/happiness to Nigel.

(fun fact: I apparently never linked this thread in the asbdb, whoops)


----------

